

Mobile data usage: All consuming - dean
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/09/mobile-data-usage

======
w1ntermute
This is one of the reasons why I'm never giving up my unlimited data plan on
Verizon, even if it means not buying any more phones on contract. The freedom
that comes from not having to worry about how much data you've used this month
so far is wonderful.

